# Tibial Plafond Fracture



## adricpc (Aug 21, 2013)

Surgeon did ORIF of a tibial plafond fracture.  He is including the fixation of the medial malleolus as part of CPT 27827.

The question is whether or not CPT 27784, ORIF of the fibula shaft, is separately billable.


----------



## daedolos (Jan 31, 2018)

Did you resolve this issue?

Peace
?_?


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jan 31, 2018)

I suggest you review the next query regarding *Tibial Plafond* fractures.  If both the tibia and fibula are fractured, which is usually the case in the severe cases, it really doesn't matter where the fibula is fractured (mid-shaft, lower shaft, or distally/lateral malleolus), the fixation of the fibula at any level would be included in the code *27828*.  So the answer to your question is *no*.

I hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

